# play sand (home depot)



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

have a forty breeder up and running with gymnogeophagus balzanni....used play sand for a substrate that the "eartheaters" could sift through...

i thought the sand was inert but turns out my ph is in the 8.0 to 8.3 range????? how could this be?????never thought the "play sand" would effect my usually neutral (7.0-7.2)water....man what a shock

any explanations would be appreciated


----------



## nwagner (Jun 12, 2008)

Pure silica sand won't affect PH but if there is some limestone or other material in the play sand it would drive PH up. What else do you have in the tank for rocks and decorations? Any limestone or coral?


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

nothing like coral or limestone added other rocks but they are slate....not sure whats happened here???? my ph test is not a year old so i think i can rule out bad test readings....


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is your 'usually neutral water' water you tested from the tank or the tap. If from the tap have you measured the ph straight from the tap, then the same sample again 24 hours later? The ph will rise as it ages.


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Inert particles of sand can be limestone, which would have an affect on your ph. If you have african cichlids this isn't a bad thing. South American cichlids though may not spawn in that high of a ph. If your fish don't seem stressed though and are healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. Changing the ph should be done slowly, so if you change the sand to something else I would do it gradually.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

put some diftwood in the tank, that'll help lower the pH


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

I agree with georgia, driftwood will help over time as it decomposes, but spagnum peatmos would lower the ph gradually and help it stay there. I had a 50 gallon tank years ago with discus in it and used spagnum peatmoss to keep the ph within range and it also helped buffer the water.

_______________
5 x 55
90
40 
30
2 x 25
4 x 10


----------

